# 140kg deadlift



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Managed two deadlift reps this morning at 140kg. Well pleased with myself so I thought I would share it with you guys!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

nice one mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Good effort.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

congrats - keep it up


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

is 140kg regarded as heavy? not trying to be funny, just wondering what a good bench mark is.

thanks


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

ive done that before and i weigh 11 stone .......


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

the op looks a big guy, just wondered.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't know if 140kg is considered decent or not. All I know is that it was fukcing heavy and a pb for me.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> is 140kg regarded as heavy? not trying to be funny, just wondering what a good bench mark is.
> 
> thanks


Depends what you train for, I remember pulling 180 x 8 when I was about 75 kilos when I was doing strength work.  But ever since I have been trying to get bigger my strength hasn't gone up so much.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Don't know if 140kg is considered decent or not. All I know is that it was fukcing heavy and a pb for me.


good stuff. reason i ask is someone in another forum was doing 150 for reps but using a trap bar. i thought it was heavy but he is no where near as big as you.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i do 3 sets of 175kg but dont know wat av is gess it depens on a few things m8t


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Don't know if 140kg is considered decent or not. All I know is that it was fukcing heavy and a pb for me.


thats all that matters mate, now concentrate on 150kg


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> the op looks a big guy, just wondered.


Wouldn't consider myself a big guy tbh. Avi pic is a lucky photo


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

sorry 4got to say well dun lad!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

big steve said:


> thats all that matters mate, now concentrate on 150kg


Think I'll try and get 5 reps at 140kg first. Absolutely love 5x5 training!!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Think I'll try and get 5 reps at 140kg first. Absolutely love 5x5 training!!!!


Are you actually doing the 5x5 layout or just incorporating 5x5 rep scheme on the big 3?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nicer work mate

ignore some silly comments doesnt matter if you can do 140 and others can pull 300 YOU BEAT YOUR BEST


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Wouldn't consider myself a big guy tbh. Avi pic is a lucky photo


ive got one like that of my cock, i use it all the time. just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nicer work mate
> 
> ignore some silly comments doesnt matter if you can do 140 and others can pull 300 YOU BEAT YOUR BEST


Cheers mate appreciate that.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Think I'll try and get 5 reps at 140kg first. Absolutely love 5x5 training!!!!


Thats it, its all in your head get it round doing wat u are then you will build up in no time.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Are you actually doing the 5x5 layout or just incorporating 5x5 rep scheme on the big 3?


This morning did

5x5 squat's @100kg

5x5 bench @ 100kg

5x5 Deads @100kg then popped my cheeky 140kg 

6 mins on the rowing machine.

Foooooked now though.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Think I'll try and get 5 reps at 140kg first. Absolutely love 5x5 training!!!!


chop chop!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

H10dst said:


> This morning did
> 
> 5x5 squat's @100kg
> 
> ...


can i ask your stats and goals please?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> This morning did
> 
> 5x5 squat's @100kg
> 
> ...


Ah right cool, I was thinking of going onto madcows for a bit.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Boom 3 plates well in mate!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> can i ask your stats and goals please?


28 years old

5ft 11

13st 8

Currently focusing on a bit of cutting but main goal is to put on some decent size maybe try and get to 14/15 stone with minimal fat. Probably not the best goals etc but it's what I want.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mikemull said:


> Boom 3 plates well in mate!!


Cheers


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

is that ur main/only workout?

how many times per week do you do this?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Doesn't matter what anyone else can lift. If its a pb for you and you are making progress - well done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done mate .

heres some inspiration for ya ...





 Y1tHPR0NWrc=


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> is that ur main/only workout?
> 
> how many times per week do you do this?


Yep that's ALL I do 

Go Tuesday,Thursday and Sunday. Sometimes chuck a sneaky bi and tri day in but not that often.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks and well done. you natty?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> thanks and well done. you natty?


Yep at the moment  did a pmag course last month but got sweet fa!! Going to try sd in 6 weeks.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

lol can you be natty once youve dabbled?


----------



## nosh27 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats good


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> lol can you be natty once youve dabbled?


Haha depends in how you look at it!! I am not taking anything know so nothing is helping me  I am sure others will disagree though?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Yep that's ALL I do
> 
> Go Tuesday,Thursday and Sunday. Sometimes chuck a sneaky bi and tri day in but not that often.


Don't you do any pull ups or rowing exercises?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Don't you do any pull ups or rowing exercises?


In stronglifts 5x5 there isn't anything like that, although in the madcow variation (for intermediate lifters e.g. 140kg x 5 squat) then on the Friday you do dips and arm work, also have barbell rows in there earlier in the week.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Don't you do any pull ups or rowing exercises?


Normally do military press but after deadlift pb I couldn't face it!! I am off tomorrow so will nip and do bi's and tri's and do it then.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats mate, I get more satisfaction out of beating my deadlift pb than any other lift.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> In stronglifts 5x5 there isn't anything like that, although in the madcow variation (for intermediate lifters e.g. 140kg x 5 squat) then on the Friday you do dips and arm work, also have barbell rows in there earlier in the week.


sl 5x5 has bb rows in ..


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> sl 5x5 has bb rows in ..


I am so crap at them it's unreal!! Look like a proper gimp! Really should try them again instead of military press as I don't really like that anyway.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Its heavy and even heavier when performed with perfect form. The amount of guys I see doing Deadlifts at my gym with a super hunch back is unreal, it makes me cringe.

If you done that with good form and its your PB that is all that matters.

Great work!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Well done mate, hitting new pb's feels great, keep at it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

H10dst said:


> I am so crap at them it's unreal!! Look like a proper gimp! Really should try them again instead of military press as I don't really like that anyway.


sorry dude but you have to include them , bench and ohp hit triceps , rows hit biceps these muscles are hit as secondary so if you miss any body part then the balance is not kept , for example bench press is a push so you need a row to strengthen the negative part of the press , the routine will only work if implemented as its written ...

StrongLifts 5x5 Workout A.............StrongLifts 5x5 Workout B

Squat 5x5..................................Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5..........................	Overhead Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5..........................Deadlift 1x5

thats how it should be done (alternating) aba bab and so on ...

if you really dont like an exercise then try to imagine that exercise helping the ones you do like , i hate bench press but i can easily press 150kg however i see it as a tricep exercise not a chest so now i actually like doing it .

if you change SL`S format you no longer do SL .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol @ the fact that u can bench 100kg and deadlift the same weight for same reps, methinks someone used to be a bench and bicep kind of guy


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Top lift m8  well done and keep sharing your gains !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on your PD :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol @ the fact that u can bench 100kg and deadlift the same weight for same reps, methinks someone used to be a bench and bicep kind of guy


Don't know what you mean 

Bench, preachers, incline bench, concentration curls, flys, Ez bar curls??? Never done it!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats, I did my pb deadlift today too, but only been doing them a few weeks, really struggling with grip. Well done.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

well done there mate.Derbyshire lads leading the way again.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Congrats, I did my pb deadlift today too, but only been doing them a few weeks, *really struggling with grip.* Well done.


lifting straps are your best bet there.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paul81 said:


> lifting straps are your best bet there.


Yep, got some but still struggle, seem to sort of uncurl, hmmm anyway won't thread hijack I'll post for advice


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Yep, got some but still struggle, seem to sort of uncurl, hmmm anyway won't thread hijack I'll post for advice


Chalk. Really helps me. Not sure if it's In my head or not?!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

H10dst said:


> Chalk. Really helps me. Not sure if it's In my head or not?!


Chalk is a god send.

Well done on your PB


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> lifting straps are your best bet there.


i've found wraps - making the bar thicker, are making it harder for me to deadlift, as my fingers uncoil around the bar the wraps unravel aswell, think im just gunna go for chalk and a mixed grip


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Managed two deadlift reps this morning at 140kg. Well pleased with myself so I thought I would share it with you guys!!!


Well done sh!tface x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done mate 150 next!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Well done sh!tface x x


Knob.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Good job, have you been deadlifting long? I neglected deadlift for months and struggled to get back into it, I just deadlifted 140 today for a few sets of 5. I used to deadlift more though. When I first started deadlifting again 2 months ago I bloody struggled on 100kg lol.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Good job, have you been deadlifting long? I neglected deadlift for months and struggled to get back into it, I just deadlifted 140 today for a few sets of 5. I used to deadlift more though. When I first started deadlifting again 2 months ago I bloody struggled on 100kg lol.


No not really mate on started properly deadlifting in October / November. I was shocking at first couldn't even manage 80kg!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Knob.


What the actual fvck, it's only because of me u got the 140 as u didn't want me to outlift u  x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> What the actual fvck, it's only because of me u got the 140 as u didn't want me to outlift u  x x


You called me a sh1thead!!! Tell your back to normal!!!! Wouldn't have it any other way. Xx and yes I did do 140 so you couldn't out-lift me! Or can you??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> You called me a sh1thead!!! Tell your back to normal!!!! Wouldn't have it any other way. Xx and yes I did do 140 so you couldn't out-lift me! Or can you??


No, you're safe, I can't.

Yet x x


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh dear oh dear


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> No, you're safe, I can't.
> 
> Yet x x


I don't think you will be too long though. I'll keep an eye on you.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Yep, got some but still struggle, seem to sort of uncurl, hmmm anyway won't thread hijack I'll post for advice


lol

try wrapping them around the bar in the other direction


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice one matey.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> lol
> 
> try wrapping them around the bar in the other direction


Tried that, wrapping under, then they spin out like a top


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done buddy, can't beat the feeling of getting a new pb!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have done the squat/bench/deadlift routine and gained very well with it.

What i tend to do these days if i do it is swap the squat for front squats or hack squats,bench for incline or dips,deadlifts for power cleans+press or SLDL's,wide chin ups,etc. Any compound lifts can be swapped to ease the body somedays.(I did them Mon/Wed/Fri).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done mate! Remember strength is all relative to the individual.

Benching and squatting the same weight is shameful though lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Well done mate! Remember strength is all relative to the individual.
> 
> Benching and squatting the same weight is shameful though lol


Lol thanks. I am working on the benching and squatting also.  if everything is the same weight it's easy to remember where your at!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if its more than you did last week, its a total success and a good lift.


----------



## jakeo1234 (May 23, 2011)

Get some fat grips on ebay they work wonders for grip or some heavy farmers walk. Also plate pinching for 30 secs building it up. People dont do enough work on grip it recovers rapid too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Lol thanks. I am working on the benching and squatting also.  if everything is the same weight it's easy to remember where your at!!


Haha so bring your squat and bench upto 140, you'll never forget lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Fooking love too!!! I think my squat will improve. I add more weight until my form is w4nk, then wait until I can get fairly low for about a week then add a bit more.

seem to be stuck on bench though, could do 100 5x5 easy then it went sh1t so I dropped weight now I am back to 5x5 100 but I know if I add any weight I will be sh1t again. ???


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations, well done! Feels good to be able to smack an extra full plate on, doesn't it?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep. love it. far better tha adding a 2.5 or 5


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Congrats, I did my pb deadlift today too, but only been doing them a few weeks, really struggling with grip. Well done.


liquid chalk

check my thread on how to improve your grip, think its in the Adv BB section somewhere

face knuckles down and grip the bar with your thumb, get it as far around the bar as you can.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The liquid chalk stuff is really good. Can't say if it is as good as normal chalk as I have not done a direct comparison but the stuff definitely works. The only time I would need straps is if I was doing partial deadlifts.


----------



## adam_ross (Mar 9, 2012)

Well done. As said though it's all about improving on your PB - that's what counts, not out-lifting other people.

If you really want to improve your deadlift don't neglect working lighter weights for speed. People move the slowest on their heaviest reps so by using a reduced weight in conjunction with reducing the speed you take to lockout, you will improve your deadlift instantly.

When I deadlift I always remind myself of the following 4 principles... Shins, shoulders, ass then heals. Shins should be touching the bar, shoulder blades should be over the bar, ass should be down and I should be pulling the weight through my heals.

Keep going mate. It's all about making progress & we all had to start somewhere.


----------

